# Don't let me buy this



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm seriously THIS close.
How can I say no to that face...


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

You just let him there?
Sigh.. should of bought him! At least take him home.. if anyone ask, just let them know you thought he wuz a fish =) good excuse!


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

you shouldn't buy you should adopt. I just adopted a cute lab x border collie pup from the pound. We get to bring him home on Saturday morning...


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

I should really go down to the pound...


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah, adoption is the way to go. I keep wanting a pup, but my wife says I have too many hobbies and too little time already.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Unfortunately, puppies grow into dogs & don't stay so adorably small & cute unless you get one of the "toy" varieties. They also often are accompanied by very expensive trips to the vet that will make the cost of your fish addiction seem like a drop in the bucket.


----------



## gwcana (Apr 22, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Unfortunately, puppies grow into dogs & don't stay so adorably small & cute unless you get one of the "toy" varieties. They also often are accompanied by very expensive trips to the vet that will make the cost of your fish addiction seem like a drop in the bucket.


agreed. all babies are cute, but not so much when they're full grown.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

WOW! Who, who told you they aren't cute when they grow up? I'm seriously opposing what you guys say! As I luv every single one of my boys, they are still as cute as before! And who ever told you a husky ain't cute when he grows up?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I've seen what happens to furniture when huskies get bored, so no, they're not as cute when they grow up.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

120 pounds of full grown GORGEOUS!!!!!!










And in 8 years hasn't so much as even chomped a shoe! Oh, and she was a rescue from SPCA 

Sorry, Alym, for hijacking  Trust me on this - if you do scoop up that pup, make sure your second purchase is PET INSURANCE!! If you want to hear a few Ember horror stories involving HUGE amounts of $$ that you couldn't even imagine (want to know how much it costs to have blood shipped from a donor dog in Bellingham on a private plane, or a 10 day stay in an ICU?!!!), we can talk  Cute little pup, by the way


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

if its a labadoodle or goldendoodle..dont even think of it. get a retriever..or a poodle. that hair is gonna mat and need lots of grooming..more than a retriever or poodle..and..rotten ears..most shops charge about 125.00 for grooming labradoodles. every couple months. 
if you want a dog..go here..penny foundation. they bring up dogs from california on a private plane for adoption. also puppies. down there..they euthanize thousands and thousands every day. so they are bringing some up and finding homes for them after they have them all checked out..shots etc, and socialized. very nice ladies. i groom some of the ones they get in for adoption..and theyve had some nice ones.


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

aprils aquarium said:


> if its a labadoodle or goldendoodle..dont even think of it. get a retriever..or a poodle. that hair is gonna mat and need lots of grooming..more than a retriever or poodle..and..rotten ears..most shops charge about 125.00 for grooming labradoodles. every couple months.
> if you want a dog..go here..penny foundation. they bring up dogs from california on a private plane for adoption. also puppies. down there..they euthanize thousands and thousands every day. so they are bringing some up and finding homes for them after they have them all checked out..shots etc, and socialized. very nice ladies. i groom some of the ones they get in for adoption..and theyve had some nice ones.


I hadn't heard this about this breed. We wanted to get something hypo allergenic and that sheds less than a golden retriever; this seemed like a good mix of the two. What do you mean by rotten ears? First time I'm hearing the term.


----------



## Longimanus (Apr 21, 2010)

aprils aquarium said:


> if its a labadoodle or goldendoodle..dont even think of it. get a retriever..or a poodle. that hair is gonna mat and need lots of grooming..more than a retriever or poodle..and..rotten ears..most shops charge about 125.00 for grooming labradoodles. every couple months.
> if you want a dog..go here..penny foundation. they bring up dogs from california on a private plane for adoption. also puppies. down there..they euthanize thousands and thousands every day. so they are bringing some up and finding homes for them after they have them all checked out..shots etc, and socialized. very nice ladies. i groom some of the ones they get in for adoption..and theyve had some nice ones.


That is a good deed and all, but why support finding homes for dogs from another country when there are sooo many here already that are desparate for homes?

Great info about the labradoodles, I didn't know that they had grooming and ear issues.


----------

